# Tablet will plötzlich Passwort



## pain474 (9. Februar 2017)

*Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*

Nabend,

hab ein Problem, bzw. meine Mutter. 
Sie rief mich gerade an und meinte, dass ihr Tablet beim entsperren ein Passwort will, welches
sie aber nie eingestellt hat. Von einen Moment auf den anderen. Konnte das zwar nicht glauben, aber
an irgendwas muss es ja liegen. Das Problem ist nun halt, dass sie das Tablet nicht entsperren kann.
Ich habe im Internet ein bisschen gesucht, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. 
Tablet aus an bringt nichts. Womöglich könnte ein Reset was bringen, aber sie weiß auch nicht, ob 
sie automatische Backups angeschaltet hat. Sie möchte nicht die Daten verlieren.
Gibt es einen anderen Weg, das Ding zu entsperren? Oder wenigstens irgendwie ein Backup von den Spielständen usw. zu machen, 
damit ich es dann auf Werkseinstellungen setzen kann? (Geht das überhaupt im gesperrten Zustand?)
Es handelt sich um ein Galaxy Tab A 2016.
Meine Vermutung war direkt ein Trojaner / Virus / sonst was, aber sie meinte sie hätte nichts runtergeladen.


----------



## fotoman (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*

Falls das Android mit einem Google-Account verknüpft ist (geht das ohne Rooting überhaupt ohne?), dann kann Deine Mutter ja mal das hier beschreibene testen:
Android Sperrmuster vergessen? Drei Losungen zum Entsperren – Android Wiki

Ob dieser Weg
http://www.verivox.de/nachrichten/p...perre-bei-android-handys-zuruecksetzen-96636/
immer noch funktioniert und auch mit dem Tablet (wieder mit Google-Account, dann aber wohl zwingend mit aktivem WLan) funktioniert, bleibt genauso zu testen.

Falls aber wirklich ein Trojaner und keine versehentlch selber aktivierte Sperre aktiv ist, bleibt natürlich fraglcih, ob der Trojaner so nicht auch gleich das Google-Passwirt erhält.

Ansosnten wäre es schon traurig, wenn man ohne das Gerät zu rooten die Daten kopieren könnte.


----------



## Talhuber (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*

Hi - also hier: Search firmware for: "Galaxy%20tab%20a" - SamMobile lädst Du die aktuelle Firmware runter, wie Du siehst, musst Du die richtige Modelbezeichnung wissen und hier: Samsung Odin - Root Android download page for one click root lädst Du die Odin-Flash-Software runter, mit der Du die aktuelle Firmware wieder auf das Tablet bekommst - und von wegen: ich habe nichts gemacht, der Vater von meinem Schulfreund war Sexsurfen und hat sich so sein Tablet geschrottet bzw. mit einem Trojaner versaut - und wenn die Bilder nicht auf einer MicroSD abgespeichert wurden, würde ich sagen: selbst schuld - Gruß Tal...


----------



## DKK007 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*

Hast du schon mal versucht, über den PC drauf zuzugreifen?


----------



## pain474 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*



Talhuber schrieb:


> Hi - also hier: Search firmware for: "Galaxy%20tab%20a" - SamMobile lädst Du die aktuelle Firmware runter, wie Du siehst, musst Du die richtige Modelbezeichnung wissen und hier: Samsung Odin - Root Android download page for one click root lädst Du die Odin-Flash-Software runter, mit der Du die aktuelle Firmware wieder auf das Tablet bekommst - und von wegen: ich habe nichts gemacht, der Vater von meinem Schulfreund war Sexsurfen und hat sich so sein Tablet geschrottet bzw. mit einem Trojaner versaut - und wenn die Bilder nicht auf einer MicroSD abgespeichert wurden, würde ich sagen: selbst schuld - Gruß Tal...



Ich glaube ihr mal, dass sie wirklich nichts gemacht hat. Sie hat das Tablet erst seit Weihnachten und liest nur Nachrichten, spielt ihre kleinen Spiele oder guckt sich Urlaubsfotos an, das war's.

Danke erstmal an euch für die Links. Ich kann morgen erst zu ihr fahren, werde dann mal die Sachen ausprobieren und dann auch schauen, ob ich irgendwie über den PC drauf zugreifen kann.
Werde mich dann rückmelden.


----------



## pain474 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*

Also im Gmail Konto wird nur ihr Handy angezeigt aber nicht ihr Tablet, obwohl sie dort auch eingeloggt ist.
Über den PC kann ich natürlich nicht drauf zugreifen, weil ich das bestätigen muss.

In dieser Liste (Search firmware for: "Galaxy%20tab%20a" - SamMobile) Finde ich ihe Modelnummer nicht. (T580) 
Ich habe das Tablet jetzt mal ausgemacht und alle drei Tasten gedrückt. Jetzt steht dort "Downloading... Do not turn off target." Mal gucken ob ich einen hard reset hinkriege


----------



## Talhuber (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*

Firmware for Samsung SM-T580 - SamMobile


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tablet will plötzlich Passwort*

Ich hab's mittlerweile hinbekommen. Ist auf einen hard reset hinausgelaufen. Keine Ahnung was sie angestellt hat. ^^'


----------

